# Need to find a story hour about gnomes, no luck!



## Sargon the Kassadian (Feb 27, 2005)

I know this is ridiculous, but I lost track of someones Story Hour and don't remember the name   . It was about a party of gnomes with a paladin, a cleric, and some others. They called everyone Medium size Biggies or something weird and it was very humorous and interesting. Anyone have a link or know the name?


----------



## Sargon the Kassadian (Feb 28, 2005)

Bump! Someone please help!


----------



## Sargon the Kassadian (Feb 28, 2005)

Bump! C'mon


----------



## Darklone (Mar 1, 2005)

Can't help you with it, but you should check out Posys Diary. It's just one gnome, but it rocks


----------

